# Hape Kerkeling: Absage an „Wetten dass..?“!



## Mandalorianer (5 Nov. 2011)

*Hape Kerkeling: Absage an „Wetten dass..?“!​*

Im Zentrum von Thomas Gottschalks vorletzter „Wetten, dass..?“-Sendung stand die große Frage: Wird heute endlich das Geheimnis um Hape Kerkeling und die Moderatorennachfolge gelüftet?​
Es wurde gelüftet – um kurz nach 22 Uhr kam Kerkelings klare Absage: „Ich werde es NICHT machen“, so der Entertainer. Der Grund: Er wolle weiter Zeit für seine verschiedenen Projekte haben, Bücher schreiben, Filme drehen. Hape: „Ich möchte weiter diese irrlichternde Vielfalt bedienen.“

Mit Kerkelings Absage enden die wochenlangen Spekulationen um den Entertainer als Gottschalk-Nachfolger. Doch neue wird es schnell geben, denn die zentrale Frage bleibt bestehen: Wer hat das Zeug dazu, den Show-Titan zu beerben?

Die erste Überraschung der Show gab's gleich zu Beginn: Aus der berühmten „Wetten, dass..?“-Tür schritt statt Gottschalk Kerkeling in seiner kultigsten Rolle: als Horst Schlämmer, stellvertretender Chefredakteur des Grevenbroichers Tageblatt.

Und der lobte den großen Meister gleich mal über den grünen Klee: „Der hat immer seinen Mann gestanden, war nie krank. Ein Mann wie ein Baum!" Kerkeling („Die Hackfresse“) habe die Nachfolge abgelehnt, so Schlämmer. Der Grund: Seine Forderung von 5000 Mark pro Sendung sei völlig überzogen gewesen. Wer sonst könne den Job machen? Die Daniela Katzenberger würde das ZDF wohl kaum kriegen, Jörg Pilawa sei auch im Gespräch, sinnierte Schlämmer, aber wer wolle schon drei Stunden Quiz hören? Stefan Raab komme auch infrage, er habe immerhin denselben Zahnarzt wie er selbst (Schlämmer hat schiefe Zähne).

Nach zehn Minuten übernahm Gottschalk, an seiner Seite: die schöne Michelle Hunziker mit Traum-Dekolleté.

Offiziell war Kerkeling als Wettpate in die Show gekommen, ebenso wie die Komiker Otto Waalkes und Dirk Bach, die Schauspieler Justin Timberlake und Andrea Sawatzki sowie Boxweltmeister Wladimir Klitschko.

Ein musikalisches Highlight: Altmeister Udo Lindenberg präsentierte gemeinsam mit Clueso seinen Hit „Cello“.

In Sachen Dekolleté machte nur eine Michelle Hunziker ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz: Schauspielerin Andrea Sawatzki beehrte die Gottschalk-Couch mit geballter Weiblichkeit!

Frauenschwarm Justin Timberlake brachte internationales Flair in die Show, stellte seinen neuen Film „In Time – Deine Zeit läuft ab“ vor. Sein Wettkandidat Tazio aus Modena schaffte es, 25 Sprossen mit einer Hand zu erklettern – selbst der durchtrainierte Timberlake war sichtlich beeindruckt.

Höhepunkt der mehr als dreistündigen Sendung: Die „Wetten, dass..?“-All-Stars-Band – allen voran Panik-Rocker Udo Lindenberg und Klassik-Star David Garret – enterte die Bühne, sang: „Tommy, mach dein Ding. Egal was die ander'n labern...“ Der Moderator – sichtlich gerührt.

Nach Gottschalks wirklich letzter Abschiedssendung am 3. Dezember in Friedrichshafen ist die erste Show mit neuem Moderator und verändertem Konzept für das erste Halbjahr 2012 geplant.

*
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Nov. 2011)

Schön Geschrieben Gollum
ohne Gottschalk wird es nicht gelingen etwas ähnliches auf die beine zu stellen Leider​


----------



## Spezi30 (6 Nov. 2011)

naja, den Kerkeling brauch ich auch nicht unbedingt


----------



## tommie3 (7 Nov. 2011)

Lasst das mal die Schöneberger machen,die kann das!


----------



## Franky70 (7 Nov. 2011)

Laut Umfrage der BILD Leser (bzw. bei einer Abstimmung online) war Stefan Raab der Sieger.
Ich mag die Idee. Er ist ja längst nicht mehr so kontrovers wie früher und spätestens seit dem Eurovision Song Contest recht familientauglich.
Trotzdem ist er wohl gerade bei älteren Leuten nicht sehr beliebt und da wir vom ZDF sprechen, glaube ich nicht daran, dass er es wird. 
Barbara Schöneberger und Michelle Hunziker, wow, das wäre ja ein Erotikgipfel...aber halten unsere Nerven das aus?!  

Schwierig, Pilawa will es angeblich nicht machen...oder er pokert...wer weiß!?
Jauch, bitte nicht und Markus Lanz...hmm...zu brav...
In Gottschalks Fußstapfen zu treten wird für den Nachfolger auf jeden Fall eine schwere und vielleicht auch undankbare Aufgabe. 
Man darf weiter spekulieren...


----------



## LuigiHallodri (12 Nov. 2011)

Ts, ts, Probleme hat dieses Land...
Ich warte eigentlich nur noch drauf, dass jemand die Moderationsgenies Florian Silbereisen oder Stefan Mross ins Spiel bringt. Dazu ein paar "hübsche" Blondinen wie Hella von Sinnen oder Cindy aus Mahrzahn...
Oder lieber dann doch gleich Bernd, das Brot...


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2011)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> Ts, ts, Probleme hat dieses Land...
> Ich warte eigentlich nur noch drauf, dass jemand die Moderationsgenies Florian Silbereisen oder Stefan Mross ins Spiel bringt. Dazu ein paar "hübsche" Blondinen wie Hella von Sinnen oder Cindy aus Mahrzahn...
> Oder lieber dann doch gleich Bernd, das Brot...


----------



## Spezi30 (15 Nov. 2011)

hauptsache nicht die Katzenberger oder Gina Lisa StrohimKopf...oder Joko und Klaas, wie es im Moment im Gespräch ist angeblich...das wäre der Untergang der Show


----------



## Franky70 (15 Nov. 2011)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> hauptsache nicht die Katzenberger oder Gina Lisa StrohimKopf...oder Joko und Klaas, wie es im Moment im Gespräch ist angeblich...das wäre der Untergang der Show


Wenn ich gerade den Paris Hilton Spruch in Deiner Sig lese:
Warum sollte es nicht auch Ingo Oschmann machen können?!
Leute begrüßen, Wetten vorlesen, mit Gästen plaudern...
Im Grunde könnte es aber auch Michelle Hunziker alleine tun.

Oder Reiner Calmund mit Maite Kelly. 
Hauptsache locker labern, das ist bereits die halbe Miete.


----------

